# Clomid and Severe ovary pain?



## runningshoes

I am new to all this, but not new to TTC. We've been trying for a little over a year after being on BCP for about 2 years. After stopping BCP I haven't ovulated at all. So, I am on my first round of Clomid 50 mg Days 3-7. I'm on CD 11 and I have a burning pain in my left ovary area. It comes and goes but can be very painful. Anyone out there experience this with (or without) Clomid? I'm temping and using OPKs but no signs of ovulation yet.

Thanks for any info you may have!!!


----------



## hopefulchick

This cycle was my first time using Clomid also. I experienced those same pains that you are having right around the same cycle day as you too. I ended up getting positives on cycle day 12 & 13 and those two days I had to lay down and rest a lot because my ovaries where working big time. Soon after ovulation the severe ovary pain subsided. Good luck this cycle:thumbup::dust:


----------



## mercyme

I don't know, but this cycle (I've been on Clomid 3x previously), I had severe pain in my right ovary on the first day of my period (today, coincidently!) -- OMG, OMG, I thought I was going to throw up, it hurt so bad. I think it might be a cyst; I'm going to call my RE tomorrow. The pain has subsided mostly, but I can tell that ovary is still irritated. This was just a terrible cycle after the IUI & hcg trigger --major ovulation pain for a few days, loads of pre-AF cramps, now this major ovary pain -- I'm wondering if it was the hcg shot that's causing these problems, as the previous Clomid+IUI cycles weren't as bad.


----------



## pink32

Hi,

this was also my 1st cycle of clomid days 2-6 and i also had severe pain in both of my ovaries....My FS told me to increase my water intake to 2litres per day and take any painkillers for the pain....it is your ovaries getting ready to ovulate....
the water helped be significantly but i had the pain all the way until i ovulated... once i ovulated in has subsided dramatically....
i'm now 7dpo and no pain.

good luck xoxo


----------



## runningshoes

Thanks for the info! I'll try drinking more water. I've been trying to limit that because I am using OPKs to test. Glad to hear the pain goes away after ovulation. I'm hoping I ovulate soon!

Keep me updated!
:dust:


----------



## pink32

Good Luck runningshoes! hope the pain subsides for you soon...it is the worst feeling....sending lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## stayhopeful2

Hello. 

Me and hubby have been ttc for 2.5 years with no luck. I went to the Consultant who said my progesterone is low and hence i did not ovulate. He then prescibed clomid. When i went in for scans i had 1 cyst and 3 follicles. i o'ed on cd14 last month. which was my first month on clomid. I then got my AF on cd28 (which i was really hoping would not happen:cry:). anyways i am on my second cycle of clomid on cd14 but i have no signs of O :wacko: i do hope it works this time. i also had severe headaches this morning. did anyone else get headaches when they were about to ovulate. 

I am so fed up of this...it makes me really depressed. Hubby keeps saying don't stress but it is so hard when it is something you really want. 

Get so depressed when i see how easily it happens for other people.


----------



## runningshoes

I got my first ever positive OPK yesterday! So I think I'll ovulate today or tomorrow. I have had severe headaches though. Turns out the pain I was having was probably ovulation pain. When I talked to the nurse about it she said it was probably just my ovaries working and since I hadn't ovulated in so long I wasn't used to the feeling.

stayhopeful2 - Good luck to you! If you O'd the first time you took Clomid, you'll probably O on this cycle too.


----------

